# "Motorized doping?"



## legalskier (Jun 19, 2010)

sheesh...

_*UCI will begin scanning equipment at the Tour de France to combat potential 'motorized doping'*
On day two of their meeting in Birmingham, England, the the Management Committee of the International Cycling Union (UCI) has decided to put additional measures in place to examine rider's equipment for compliance.  The move is in response to allegations of motorized doping within the peloton, fueled by unfounded rumors that Fabian Cancellara (Saxo Bank) used an electronic motor to secure his Paris-Roubaix and Tour of Flanders wins._ 

http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/4...nce-to-combat-potential-motorized-doping.aspx


----------



## LaneMeyer (Jun 20, 2010)

reminds me of the "perfomance enhancing" chemotherapy theory


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2010)

I know there's a lot of shouting and stuff, but wouldn't you hear the whine of the motor?


----------



## LaneMeyer (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, that video is good.  I like how the chasers are down on their drop bars and Spartacus is on the tops and he is just pulling away.
Hmmmm,,


----------



## Stache (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.hulu.com/watch/4090/saturday-night-live-weekend-update-all-drug-olympics


----------



## LaneMeyer (Jul 4, 2010)

I have to say after the Prologue yesterday, Cancellara doesn't need an electric motor.


----------

